# Batch numbering help !



## elastigirl (May 2, 2012)

coming up with a batch numbering system that makes sense, is easy to record/follow/trace is doing my head in !!    I just can't  seem to find one.  I keep changing my mind

Anyone got any advice or tips on good batch numbering ? or what do you do?

thanks


----------



## fayt (May 2, 2012)

Do you want to use numbers or number and letters? how many digits do you want the batch numbers to be?

You could combine the batch number with the date for easy reference such as 00105022012

That would be Batch #001 created on 05/02/2012


----------



## elastigirl (May 2, 2012)

well I'm open to any type of numbering but ideally I'd like a bit more than the actual batch number from the system  ie. I'd like to be able to identify the product purely from the number also - without writing the name obviously !   

Also do you guys just keep an excel spreadsheet or do you use special batch software to keep the records?


----------



## fayt (May 2, 2012)

0001-001-CP

Batch # - Product # - Type

Each recipe you'd assign a number to. So say lemongrass with poppy seed in CP with goats milk, you'd put 015. So for the first batch it'd be 0001-015-CP


----------



## Bigmoose (May 3, 2012)

I use 3 letters.  Batch 1 is AAA and batch 2 is AAB and so on.  The nice thing with this method is your computer stores them all in the right order so looking one up to review is a snap.

Bruce


----------

